# Lancaster, OH *Minnie* F WGSD



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15171001

MINNIE IS A STRAY AND IS UP FOR ADOPTION ON 11/16/09 AT 10:51AM SHE IS NOT GOOD WITH ANIMALS

*Listing NOT good with animals, NOT good for poor Minnie to have this statement by her name.* Anyone willing to help her ?










Fairfield County Dog Shelter
Lancaster, OH
740-653-4582


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

This girl needs an angel!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: chancesmomThis girl needs an angel!


YES, one BIG Christmas one !









Anyone ?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Someone needs to fo and do an eval on this girl.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kathybSomeone needs to fo and do an eval on this girl.


Yes, please !


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Is anyone near this shelter?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

She is still listed. Has anyone called to find out any more on her?


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------

